
Why tech didn’t save us from Covid-19 - jocker12
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/06/17/1003312/why-tech-didnt-save-us-from-covid-19/
======
neon_me
Honestly, hope this crisis shows industry that not everything is able to
fix/solve by technology and you still need "the people" to be on spot

